# cheapest bender for larger pipe



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.harborfreight.com/garage-shop/pipe-benders.html

:laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

What type of pipe?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/garage-shop/pipe-benders.html
> 
> :laughing:


There's your answer! For real though, they can be rented if you wont be using it much


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> What type of pipe?



id say rigid or emt, both. Id imagine that harbor freight get up would actually probably work for offsets, but i doubt you could bend a 90 with it


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Look at the cost of production, man hours to bend a pipe with a quality unit VS man hours to bend with the cheapest pipe bender.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Keep your eye on eBay for a 1818 in nice shape. It will do up to 2" emt and inch and and half rigid. Should be able to find one for around a grand or so. Then find your self a greenlee a frame bender with a hand pump for the 2" grc. You will be set for 95% of the jobs you will do for the first ten years. Anything bigger and you will need a large bankroll. Or a good friend at a larger electrical contractor.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Bend it between the van tire and frame.... :whistling2:

Pete


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We just threw a couple 555's in the garbage this week, along with a ton of other stuff. KO sets, stud punches, mismatched reel jacks, bending shoes


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Guys like you have no idea what it is like in the real world of a small contractor.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

drsparky said:


> Look at the cost of production, man hours to bend a pipe with a quality unit VS man hours to bend with the cheapest pipe bender.


If i do ever start my own company i don't imagine myself needing to bend any metal pipe bigger than 1" emt. It would be nice to have the option though, in case something came up.





sbrn33 said:


> Guys like you have no idea what it is like in the real world of a small contractor.


:laughing:............ 

guys like you don't have any friends :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ebay for a 777 for bending rigid. Some go for under a grand used. And you get a pump you can use elsewhere as well....


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Doing industrial work I have run my share of conduit. I am here to tell you that a simple Greenlee 555 is the only way to go for the smaller sizes of conduit including 2" EMT or rigid. They are simple to use your hand bender formulas work they are quick they are really the only way to go.

Look at it this way by having one and tricking it out with both EMT and rigid shoes you will be able to expand your company capabilities. It will be a good investment. 

What I have found out with Greenlee's pricing structure it is cheaper to buy the complete set at one time than to buy just what you need at the time.

Look at ebay there is always 555's on there and some look to be in real good shape.

LC


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Look on eBay for the Greenlee 882CB.
It can bend 1-1/4 thru 2 EMT, IMC and RGS.

The thing I like about this bender is that you can take only the pieces you need and not need to hulk around a rig like a 555.

One guy can carry the pieces into a building and up stairs with a couple of trips. You don;t need two guys to move it.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Guys like you have no idea what it is like in the real world of a small contractor.


:laughing:


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

882 CB bender is all I use. I found a used one on e-bay for 1500, it came with both met and rigid shoes then I bought a 980 pump with one day owning a 881. Instead I found an 885te for 1500 also came with a 960 pump. The 885te has shoes from 1 1/4 to 4".


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

123electric said:


> 882 CB bender is all I use. I found a used one on e-bay for 1500, it came with both met and rigid shoes then I bought a 980 pump with one day owning a 881. Instead I found an 885te for 1500 also came with a 960 pump. The 885te has shoes from 1 1/4 to 4".


okay ive heard of the 885te and is there a difference between that and a regular 885?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

555 at Walmart $4214.90


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Big difference.
885t only bends Emt and imc
Plain 885 only bends rigid


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

You can buy used 885t benders on e-bay. There are some there now


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

The best bender on the planet for 2.5" to 4" both Emt and rigid one shot 90s is the king of ALL benders the 881CT. Nothing compares!


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

123electric said:


> Big difference.
> 885t only bends Emt and imc
> Plain 885 only bends rigid


yeah thats what i figured, i have an 885 but i got a big job with lots of 4 inch emt to do and the 885 aint helping me there. does the 885t only bend segments in 4"?


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Bubb Tubbs thought he was joking, but ...

I've used that Harbor Freight bender for a decade, within limits. It's allowed me to do all sorts of jobs I would have otherwise needed to pass on.

The key is ... know your limits. That means very gentle offsets, and multiple little bends to make a larger turn. It means you can't really do 2" EMT, even if you fill it with sand.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

One shot in 2.5 and 3" but 3.5 and 4" you need to make two 45 degree bends to get a 90 just like the plain 881
If you want full one shot with Greenlee the only bender they have for one shot 90 in 3.5 and 4" will be the 881CT.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Twenty grand when you figure in the bending table and elec pump. I wish there was a cheaper alternate to this. Wonder what they use in China?


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Amish Electrician said:


> Bubb Tubbs thought he was joking, but ...
> 
> I've used that Harbor Freight bender for a decade, within limits. It's allowed me to do all sorts of jobs I would have otherwise needed to pass on.
> 
> The key is ... know your limits. That means very gentle offsets, and multiple little bends to make a larger turn. It means you can't really do 2" EMT, even if you fill it with sand.


i figured it probably would, i even posted that i thought it probably would. But thats not really what i was after in this thread. I was curious about an actual professional solution. Seems like the greenlee 1818 is the winner. And greenlee 880 is the cheapest thing ive found for 2" rigid


----------

